# 160mm compact chainset



## Nibor (9 Jan 2018)

Hi I am looking for a 160mm compact chainset as cheap as possible for my wifes bike !55mm would also be acceptable if available. Thanks.


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2018)

If you do get stuck I've two 165mm ones available - Shimano 105 5700 in silver and Ultegra 6700 in grey.


----------



## Sharky (9 Jan 2018)

You can get them re-drilled for about £40. I've used Sinz expert cranks, but all my searches seem to be out of stock.
SJS cycles have some short Thorn cranks on their website.


----------



## Nibor (9 Jan 2018)

How much for the 105 one please @DCLane ?


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2018)

Nibor said:


> How much for the 105 one please @DCLane ?



They go for about £40-50 second-hand on eBay so how does £30 plus postage seem? It's the Shimano 5750 / 5700 from the 105 range.

We bought it new for my son's training bike

. It's done about 5000 miles on either rollers or road training but he's a twig so whilst there's some heel rub the rings are in decent condition.


----------



## Nibor (13 Jan 2018)

I will take them @DCLane message me your PayPal details and the amount including postage please


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2018)

Thanks - PM sent.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jan 2018)

@Nibor Glad @DCLane has sorted you. I have just procured a 160mm crankset from Spa Cycles and fitted it with 48t and 38t rings (110 BCD / square taper): after some research it's the best I could do. My daughter wants to see if she can open her hip angle on the TT/tri bike.
I worked out that these (including BB) would be 140g heavier than a 105 5700 setup. They do shorter cranks as well.
Detail (from my message to her):
1) IMO you don't want to spend loadsamoney to try short cranks out, only to find they add little. And you need to go to at least 160, so you can more easily detect an effect. The two potential benefits are: opening your position on the tribars and reducing the work your running specific muscles do so you can run better off the bike.
2) Having looked around, you can give this a go by using these:
https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s109p2003/SPA-CYCLES-XD-2-Touring-Cranks
with the need to fit a compatible bottom bracket (for square taper suggest UN-55):
https://www.tweekscycles.com/specia...le/shimano-un55-square-tapered-bottom-bracket
3) You will need to fit your own chainrings - these are for 5 bolt chainrings (the image hides the 5th behind the crank arm) (110mm BCD).
4) All up this would cost £40 (plus any expenditure on chainrings, chainring bolts and crank bolts).


----------



## Nibor (15 Jan 2018)

Thanks these are more for comfort than performance


----------

